# What to do when fast is no longer fast enough!



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So having made 1101 whp but followed by an engine failure due to bad machining by CNC Heads (Ric Wood) I was forced to start again, So heres whats planned for 2020
Engine
4.1 stroker
Callies custom crank with Big Block Chevy (BBC) size big end journals
New stock block
Custom Carillo con rods with BBC pins and bearings
Custom Mahle Pistons with BBC tool steel wrist pins 
ATI Super Damper
CNC ported cylinder heads
GSC Billet cams with springs
Nitrous Express GTR kit
6 X 1050 ASNU injectors 
6 X 2000 ID injectors
Billet throttle bodies
Linney Billet flywheel
All ARP bolts, studs and hardware


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Turbo Kit

Option 1
Stock manifold GT3584RS
Endlesteing heat coated
3" suction pipes
BL Ti intakes with K&N filters
T1R AOS
Tial bovs
84mm downpipes
(kit is brand new for sale complete ready to bolt on, will do 1500whp on race fuel)

Option 2
Custom one off turbo kit with external gates, spec classified !!!!



Drivetrain
Dodson extreme trans with O/D 6th
All billet shift forks
Billet midplate
Billet awd plate
Linney rear Diff
Linney trans brace
Linney billet diff cover
Linney drop gears
DSS heavy duty rear shafts
Maybe Albins longer rear crown wheel
Linney billet 10 plate ETS
Linney uprated AWD shaft
Extreme 20 plate clutch
ACS/GTRP uprated FWD prop
Linney billet front diff
Quaife front ATB diff
Maybe Albins longer front crown wheel
PPL billet bearing holder

Fuel
3 X walboro 480 pumps staged and hard wired
Radeon 3 - 1 -10 adapter
Radeon -10 filter with heat sink holder
Custom fuel tank fuel hanger
Custom fuel cooler
BL fuel rails with 1050 ASNU injectors as primaries
Flex fuel
Weldon pressure reg
-10 BMRS supply line
-8 BMRS return
ASNU 3rd rail with 2000cc ID injectors
ASNU 3rd rail injector driver
N/Ex 300hp nitrous kit
Maximiser 5 controller

Cooling
PWR alloy radiator
GTRP 5.5" FMIC
CO2 Intercooler spray
Think automotive custom oil cooler 30% more efficient with cooling fan
GTRP trans cooler kit
Think auto PAS cooling rad
New AC condenser
Custom fuel cooler

Wheels
Set 1 road, DBA with Runflat tyres
Set 2 track, BBS with Nismo runflats
Set 3 strip, AMS 17" rear with various drag tyres , Enkei PF01 with 18" M&H racemasters.
Set 4 Belak beadlock drag wheels budget permitting

Body
Mainly stock
Litchfield bumper vent
Carbon splitter
Canards
Import racing wing vents
4SRC ducktail Carbon boot for street Custom pro mod style boot for drag and Vmax
Twin parachutes
Battery jump posts in rear plate recess
USA bonnet hinges

Suspension/brakes
Stock CBA shocks with DSC suspension controller custom maps for street , drag and track by Hugh Kier
DBA 380mm front discs Linney pads
Stock rear discs ferodo 1.1 pads
RBF660 fluid
Imprt racing brake stopper

Interior
Unsure final spec
Corbeau bucket seats
Import racing seat mounts
Luke Harness'
Heigo rear roll cage and harness bar

No doubt ive missed a few bits that will appear as the thread progresses , pics following of what we have already, other parts like trans are in Cheq Republic, heads Austria and mid way from the USA


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)




----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)




----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)




----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Dude i used to live up the road from your garage in the Supra days. Used to be stunned at your car then. Looking into a GTR now and i see you have taken it to the next level with the GTR too. This will be insane. Will follow with interest.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

CNC heads builds svms engines don't they ?
Bad luck with your motor what caused the failure ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Interested to know how the first motor failed?
The new project sounds even better though.


----------



## dazzabb (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow, pretty sure I'd need to sell my house to afford that shopping list!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

great to see this, I assume you found it nice and easy to add all those pics (and imagine you wouldn't have bothered on the old site?)


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Fantastic spec and will be great to see pics of the build. I am limiting my 64 Reg GT-R to an 800ps limit and it's currently around 700.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow mate hope your seats are going to be easy to clean once this is all up and running!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

The motor failed simply because CNC heads did not do the line bore correctly, the 2 middle main saddles were out of line, the motor failed after I lo9st a plug tip at bruntingthorpe and scored the bore, because it was almost impossible to find the cause it was put down to the scored bore and material in the oil, I had no argument to counter this so just had the second engine built, I was on a time line as were going on the B35 tour to Norway, CNC heads did not do anything to my engine as they were filming car SOS !!!! So 3 months in with weeks to go I started kicking off, the engine builder got on CNC heads back and soon had a call saying block done new liners etc, I can tell from what was said that they had purchased and fitted and machined the liners and not even checked the bottom end to see if it was even serviceable! So builder told oh we need another few days, they pick the motor up and start building, about midnite I get a call saying they cant get the clearances they want and motor going back to CNC heads and they will wait for it. Apparently they hand polished the crank to get clearances !!!!! Back to the shop and the guy laying it all out on the bench noticed something interesting, the witness marks from girdle and block from first failure were still there! So how did they re alignbore it? Anyway crank was put in clearances achieved and I picked motor up, put it in car ran it on the sat before leaving fri for Norway, we had a few teething problems and could not drive the car till weds, Dimitri put a map on it weds evening, very toned down to get some miles on the car and he would remote map as it was going across Europe.
He said do a decent pull to check the fueling and the oil pressure dicked around, I spoke to builder and we both concluded the sender was iffy, went to 4 bar and stopped dead, did 3400 miles inc that in GB in 8 days, put car on dyno and it was 675whp, we turned it up and got 1101whp @ 2.1 bar must have had over 20 pulls as a VVTI solenoid was faulty and Dimitri was asking for far more % than usual to achieve what he wanted, got back to shop and Imran next door had a solenoid so we fitted that and road mapped it to 2.6 bar the night before TOTB
First run at 1.6 bar it tripped as it went into 3 due to seeing to low a pressure vs RPM, when stripped the 2 middle main bearings were identical. 
I claimed on the builders Liability insurance as their Insurance company would claim against CNC heads insurance, they had a forensic engineer (******) who looked at it but knew what to look for as I had sent videos of it being measured and a clock run over the surfaces, it then went to be measured on a machine that could be used as evidence in a court case and the problem was found to be faulty align bore and not a result of negligence of the builder (remember they cant check the align bore, the people the asked to check it are the people who did it)
I firmly believe that CNC heads never did the second align bore at all and just sent the motor back.
Oh and to add insult to injury all the liners the idiots fitted had pulled into the block so it would have hydraulic-ed anyway eventually. 
So CNC heads bunch of clowns Ric Wood absolute pRic and I hope the insurance company sueing you get every penny because you dont even do the align bore you sub it out and double the price to the customer so good luck coming up with a invoice so your company can sue the people you use (name witheld) who I know exactly who they are.
So thanks to CNC heads I have been without my car for almost a total of 2 years.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Amazing spec John, can't wait to see it run. Feel free to message if you want to talk through fuel options.

A sad story on the engine build. This stuff isn't cheap and it always amazes me that work can be done without the apparent appropriate care being taken. 2 years is terrible, at least you're nearly back and good luck achieving your goal.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well Mook once I got my head round it yes it was quite easy but I would have done it on the old forum maybe a bit easier but this way was cool once I figured it out.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

herman said:


> Wow mate hope your seats are going to be easy to clean once this is all up and running!


Wipe clean been specified (passenger side) I think she will be very docile on the road being 4.1 and slightly higher compression however on race fuel and N2O she should be a beast.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Amazing spec John, can't wait to see it run. Feel free to message if you want to talk through fuel options.
> 
> A sad story on the engine build. This stuff isn't cheap and it always amazes me that work can be done without the apparent appropriate care being taken. 2 years is terrible, at least you're nearly back and good luck achieving your goal.


Looking forward to us all being out again next year Martin, Ive spoke at length with Jeff re the fuel.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

AdrianB said:


> Dude i used to live up the road from your garage in the Supra days. Used to be stunned at your car then. Looking into a GTR now and i see you have taken it to the next level with the GTR too. This will be insane. Will follow with interest.


Come say hello at Pod, Ill give you a passenger ride but I wont be allowed to do a full pass with you in, we can let off at 1000ft and keep them happy, they wont allow over 150mph with passenger on board.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

This is shaping up to be a great thread, can't wait to see how things develop dudersvr. I'm still a novice and learning about the GT-R after a year of ownership, so its great to see those who know about building quick cars share their time and knowledge going through parts choices/options, engine builds and upgrades. Hopefully you'll have time to update on how the build is going and pictures of the beast when its taking shape and then driven - that's quite some spec list!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

SKNAM said:


> This is shaping up to be a great thread, can't wait to see how things develop dudersvr. I'm still a novice and learning about the GT-R after a year of ownership, so its great to see those who know about building quick cars share their time and knowledge going through parts choices/options, engine builds and upgrades. Hopefully you'll have time to update on how the build is going and pictures of the beast when its taking shape and then driven - that's quite some spec list!


Yes as soon as we get going next week, will do regular updates with pics, we aim to be out around Easter testing.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Going to go crackle black and red colour scheme same with intake


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

ARP 190,000 psi wheel studs , were also probably going to fit a scatter shield and prop hoop to be a bit safer, scatter shield we will have to make with bellhousing on the bench at my mates fab shop, same with prop hoop, no one seems to even think of this stuff but if the prop snaps and digs in the cars going somersaulting and if the flywheel lets go that both feet gone !!! Ill post pics of these when we do them. Going to use ARP flywheel bolts


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

American hinges, soooo much stronger and rigid than euro ones


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

What fuel you going for? Ethanol, methanol or pro 120 nitrous?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Renegade Boost, were looking to run 3.5 bar boost.
Cars not a 'Nitrous' car primarily its on there for 'emergencies' !!!!!


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

This will be very interesting to follow. What levels of power are you targetting?


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Define "Emergencies" please? (Me guessing it's when that Turbocharged Hayabusa catches up and starts to edge past


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Would love to come and see the car-Did you tell me you were near Gatwick?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Power? 
Quite a lot, I found it better not to make any predictions just build it and run it, I will prob not reveal and power figures just performance figures, lets just say the turbo kit ihave is for sale because we think 1500whp would be coming the end of its limits.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

leeroygibbano said:


> Define "Emergencies" please? (Me guessing it's when that Turbocharged Hayabusa catches up and starts to edge past


Pretty much yes or get to the final of a meet and just need an edge, first event will prob be Doorslammers at Santa Pod, I can enter 3 classes.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

TREG said:


> Would love to come and see the car-Did you tell me you were near Gatwick?


Theres not much to see just yet, shes a rolling shell but the intercooler is being made and by feb it may be worth popping down, it will stay quite stock looking and understated so apart from 2 parachutes now and again if i keep the stock intake i can tell people its a stage 4.5 !!!
There are certain parts ive listed that are wants as opposed to needs, so first priority is a running driving car so parachutes, nitrous, MY17 lights Belaks are all dependent on a sum of money im owed being repaid but that could be very soon, in which case they will be ordered right away.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> Theres not much to see just yet, shes a rolling shell but the intercooler is being made and by feb it may be worth popping down, it will stay quite stock looking and understated so apart from 2 parachutes now and again if i keep the stock intake i can tell people its a stage 4.5 !!!
> There are certain parts ive listed that are wants as opposed to needs, so first priority is a running driving car so parachutes, nitrous, MY17 lights Belaks are all dependent on a sum of money im owed being repaid but that could be very soon, in which case they will be ordered right away.



Sounds excellent.
I shall pm you in February to see how things are going


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

No problem, she should look more like a car by then, hoping to have fuel system and trans back in then as well, at moment the fuel tank is on the floor and trans is abroad being modified


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Great build John, good luck hope you have a trouble free, successful season and stay safe.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

motors said:


> Great build John, good luck hope you have a trouble free, successful season and stay safe.


Thanks dude


----------



## feilds14 (Jan 11, 2020)

Looking into a GTR now and i see you have taken it to the next level with the GTR too. This will be insane.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well we are going to try !!!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Bought the cams





GSC Power-Division Billet S2 camshaft set for Nissan VR38DETT GT-R > NISSAN VR38DETT Camshafts > GSC Power Division: Performance Camshafts and Valvetrain


GSC Power-Division is glad to reveal the newest addition to our camshaft line, the GSC7045 forged billet S2 set for the VR38 powered GT-R. This isn’t just another cam - lots of research and development went into every aspect of these bump sticks. The billet cores for these cams are proprietary...




www.power-division.com





Springs top version





NISSAN VR38DETT Valve Spring Kits > VR38DETT > GSC Power Division: Performance Camshafts and Valvetrain


GSC Power Division: Performance Camshafts and Valvetrain




www.power-division.com




Valves






GSC Power-Division Intake Valve +1mm for VR38DETT > NISSAN VR38DETT Valves > GSC Power Division: Performance Camshafts and Valvetrain


GSC Power-Division Intake Valves for Nissan VR38DETT +1mm - 38.15mm




www.power-division.com










GSC Power-Division Super Alloy +1mm Exhaust Valve for VR38DETT > NISSAN VR38DETT Valves > GSC Power Division: Performance Camshafts and Valvetrain


GSC Power-Division Super Alloy Exhaust Valves for Nissan VR38DETT +1mm - 33.15mm




www.power-division.com





Heads are being CC ported and Beryllium seats.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Gonna go AT 72mm spindless TB's prob in black


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

From the link:

"Conical Valve springs and Titanium retainers keep the valve train happy up to *9800rpm and at 60psi* of boost" 

How high / far are you going, exactly?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Guy making my turbo manifold likes a challenge


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

leeroygibbano said:


> From the link:
> 
> "Conical Valve springs and Titanium retainers keep the valve train happy up to *9800rpm and at 60psi* of boost"
> 
> How high / far are you going, exactly?


Boost wise definitely 3.5 bar on race fuel maybe 4 bar see how it feels 8100 on road, 8500 on track unless it gets serious then 9100 is doable, the parts we have bought hopefully have a big safety margin, the rods and Pistons and 1" toolsteel wristv pins are the same as running in a 3500hp billet drag car motor


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

No words, you are mucking fental; but I love it


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I am wary about cavitation of the oil for high revs. Have you done anything to safe gaurd against this John? I can rev to 8500. What's needed to go to 9100rpm?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> I am wary about cavitation of the oil for high revs. Have you done anything to safe gaurd against this John? I can rev to 8500. What's needed to go to 9100rpm?


Acusump. Although the only time it will ever rev over 8500 would be for seconds in a drag race or vmax run, on a track car I would only be happy with dry sump. The baffling in the sump actually manages to reduce a lot of the frothing of oil apparently as well.

You can get a 2.8 ltr reservoir so with some inventive plumbing have between 3.5-4lts of oil at 8bar pressure ready to inject into the engine the instant pressure drops, you can also pre oil the motor before even starting so it has pressure !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> I am wary about cavitation of the oil for high revs. Have you done anything to safe gaurd against this John? I can rev to 8500. What's needed to go to 9100rpm?


Because its a 4.1 with slightly higher compression we will normally set redline to 8K if we have the gears we want its still over 250mph vmax , I dont foresee it ever needing to go higher that often.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Just waiting on air freight now so we can start, should have some good pics of the pro mod bootlid were building soon. Meanwhile just picked up the sump I had baffled and pick up extended a bit, I reckon we may well be over 10 ltrs oil capacity once all done.
Just working out what chutes to put on her, because I think there will be more 1/2 mile racing we have to use 2, plus 2 looks dead cool right? But due to the weight of the car they need to be big and I was hoping for small so trying to get around that.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

My missus wants to know how you got your roasting tin so clean ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

leeroygibbano said:


> My missus wants to know how you got your roasting tin so clean ?


Just tell her to rub harder !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

A few bits of automotive porn trickling in Ti rear caliper bolts to clear 17" wheels and the ID2000 injectors, total injector cc is 3300cc


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Billet trans sump at my mates to have a fitting welded on for oil cooler


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stroud have recommended I dont use 2 chutes but rather just 1, shame as 2 look kin hard !!!!!


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> Billet trans sump at my mates to have a fitting welded on for oil cooler


Now that's a seriously sexy bit of kit.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> Stroud have recommended I dont use 2 chutes but rather just 1, shame as 2 look kin hard !!!!!


Probably just in case one opens earlier than the other, could send the car off course ? Suppose if you mounted the vertically above and below each other but in the dead centre it wouldn't matter?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Stroud have recommended I dont use 2 chutes but rather just 1, shame as 2 look kin hard !!!!!


I reckon you are going to need 3 like the space shuttle...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

leeroygibbano said:


> Probably just in case one opens earlier than the other, could send the car off course ? Suppose if you mounted the vertically above and below each other but in the dead centre it wouldn't matter?


No it would not matter as the tether point is same for the 2 chutes, its purely a weight/predicted terminal speed thing they say it would slow too violently and might injure me or damage the car, so one big one it is then.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Anyway a little bit more car porn inbound, Billet 72 mm spindless throttle bodies with up rated motors, I have a feeling when I unpack them a little sex wee may come out !!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

These wont mean much but the T1R trans brace has 2 pins that lock into the trans with an interference fit, my new super duper brace does not have the locking pins so Ive had these made and they will be added when we fit the brace.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

This is gonna be monster when done, serious car


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> This is gonna be monster when done, serious car


There should be a few very quick cars out next year, looking forward to seeing yours as well.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow mate it’s starting to look really good, can’t wait to see it in action ???


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

You and me both.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

More stuff inbound , 3 X 480 Walboro pumps and Rampage Ti rad pipe


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Some stuff outbound, Intake going to be port matched to lower plenum and Throttle body intakes enlarged to 72mm


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> Some stuff outbound, Intake going to be port matched to lower plenum and Throttle body intakes enlarged to 72mm


I thought about enlarging the TB intake on the plenum too to match throttle body.
Reckon there'll be enough material left on the OEM plenum after opening up to 72mm?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

adz87kc said:


> I thought about enlarging the TB intake on the plenum too to match throttle body.
> Reckon there'll be enough material left on the OEM plenum after opening up to 72mm?


Yes the AT bodies are to fit stock plenum as well as aftermarket. Its tight though.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Just going to pick this up, had to have one of my billet sender unit holders modified to take a -10 feed and -8 return to make sure we get enough fuel to the front, yes the original may have worked but if it doesnt then its trans out to get tank out a lot of £££ in fuel lines wasted. These are going to be made in BMRS hose by ProLine now under new ownership by an R35 owner and a very up and coming race car driver. These are IMO one of the premier hoses available and they almost stack up to the size above so a -8 is almost same internal size as some -10's , hopefully fuel system will be underway next week.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Damn I hate waiting on parts from the USA !!! Picked this up yesterday, 3 X 480 walboro


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So fuel basket almost done, -6 converters fitted to walboro 480 pumps


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Heads are done just waiting for cams, trans being done next week, not long now.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So, stuff has arrived, GSC Billet cams, 1mm over valves and lightweight srings with Ti retainers and new guides


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mahle custom pistons and Carrillo custom rods with BBC tool steel wrist pins, Carrillo and mahle will not sell you these, they have to come via ETS


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Callies custom crank with BBC size big ends, Callies balanced the whole rotating assembly and then forwarded to AC Speedtech after superfinishing it.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So heres my Callies with the larger big ends next to a crower 4.1, look at the difference in finish!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Now where the extra strength comes in, look at the overlap of the big end and main journals from Crower to Callies


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Dimitri has stripped my trans and a few bits getting replaced, 2014 syncros and engagement rings, all billet forks and shafts and billet awd retainer and midplate.
Turbos should be interesting we anticipate over 900hp per turbo before they start to become a bit inefficient


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So, safety!!! 6 egt probes inbound from Australia plus control box to monitor all 6 cylinders and Turbo shaft speed sensors going in, just got these funky Turbo exhaust pressure sensors with remote mounting kit.
All monitored as well as fuel pressure and oil pressure and temp and coolant pressure.


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow! I was all excited looking at basic upgrade parts, seeing this is a different story  I'm sure you'll feel the difference if you go up by 400hp! Good luck


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

MOD-GTR said:


> Wow! I was all excited looking at basic upgrade parts, seeing this is a different story  I'm sure you'll feel the difference if you go up by 400hp! Good luck


Were looking to go up by a little more than 400 hp! Unless you mean per turbo !!!!!


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> Were looking to go up by a little more than 400 hp! Unless you mean per turbo !!!!!



Jeezaahs! Please let me know when you're done and take me for a ride, I've never been on a land to land missile before


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

MOD-GTR said:


> Jeezaahs! Please let me know when you're done and take me for a ride, I've never been on a land to land missile before


LOL we reckon the turbos will easily do 950 each BUT we hope to do what we want with less power say 1450-1500whp on race fuel, but its nice to have a bit in reserve, once the car has run certain times Ill turn it down a tad unless its a special occasion or its just going to be a problem, on the street it would normally run say 1000whp but could make 1300 if needed and IF it could be put down, our biggest problem was speccing a turbo to allow low boost but be nice to drive and decent on track. Cams are being installed in heads and trans going back together, fuel system going back in later this week.


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> LOL we reckon the turbos will easily do 950 each BUT we hope to do what we want with less power say 1450-1500whp on race fuel, but its nice to have a bit in reserve, once the car has run certain times Ill turn it down a tad unless its a special occasion or its just going to be a problem, on the street it would normally run say 1000whp but could make 1300 if needed and IF it could be put down, our biggest problem was speccing a turbo to allow low boost but be nice to drive and decent on track. Cams are being installed in heads and trans going back together, fuel system going back in later this week.


I would be interested to see how it performs on track? It's gonna have more power than the Litchfield time attack GTR that's gonna attempt a record run later this year at the Nurburgring..


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

MOD-GTR said:


> I would be interested to see how it performs on track? It's gonna have more power than the Litchfield time attack GTR that's gonna attempt a record run later this year at the Nurburgring..


Im no track day king mate, I get round ok but I do 3-4 charity days a year, I go as the black stig my pal is the white stig (hes actually done some tv stuff) so we both get along ok but Ill not be trying to break any records, my best round brands Indy is 52 secs on Bridgestones as long as I can get near that we will have achieved the aim. We are trying to build the car to hit 3 targets so Ill see how close we get,like they say better to aim high and miss than aim low and hit !!!

Picture for interest, Childrens Trust weekend at Dunsfold with Phil Tufnell. Weekend now moved to Goodwood
Brands Hatch Not Forgotten for the wounded veterans


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Cars also booked to do a tour of Italy in July with 19 other GTR's


----------



## MOD-GTR (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice one mate, what other tracks do you go to? 
I personally haven't done any track days yet with the GT-R, only VMAX200 next month


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Done Dunsfold, Goodwood, Rockingham, Brands Indy and GP in the GTR lots of others on bikes.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> Cars also booked to do a tour of Italy in July with 19 other GTR's


I'll be doing a run around Europe in July (2000 miles in 7 days), if its still accessible then....


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Blobbish said:


> I'll be doing a run around Europe in July (2000 miles in 7 days), if its still accessible then....


At this rate we will all be confined to home !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Just waiting on heads to arrive now and the motor will be put together, turbo manifolds are almost finished but we got trans on its way back from Czech republic, Dimitri and Radek built it and it should hold together for what we want to do. Dimitri stopping off next week to map a couple of cars and drop a couple of small parts off so all good.
Trans is dodson extreme upgraded with all billet forks and shafts, billet midplate and billet 4wd retaining plate and billet ets


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Also big thanks to Simon and Josh at Proline hoses for sorting the start of my fuel system with BMRS gold hose, this whole basket has to be assembled in the tank through a small hole !!! Not fun but hey ho


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Now im getting really impatient! Trans is on its way from Czech Rep, heads on way from Austria and stuff is piling up. Also got my billet Nitrous bottle holder and Ti dress up parts, rad caps, PAS, dipstick and oil filler cap.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So stuff is happening


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Finished the under body sound deadening!

Because Street Car !!!!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Fitted MY17 ac rad, uprated PAS cooler and the WTFIC, thats a tight fit but goes in on stock mounts with no cutting needed


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

PAS cooler


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> Finished the under body sound deadening!
> 
> Because Street Car !!!!!!


I had no idea that external stuff existed.
Does it work and last against the crap that's spread on UK roads?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

adz87kc said:


> I had no idea that external stuff existed.
> Does it work and last against the crap that's spread on UK roads?


Have you ever tried to remove it? 90% of it is covered by trans and fuel tank, only the tunnel is exposed, I reckon it will be fine, I also filled the cross members up with expanding foam.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

dudersvr said:


> Have you ever tried to remove it? 90% of it is covered by trans and fuel tank, only the tunnel is exposed, I reckon it will be fine, I also filled the cross members up with expanding foam.


Fair point.
It's a c**t to remove even with a heat gun.

Never thought of stick the stuff under the car; only ever see it inside.
Good job


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So heads arrived and Andy is very impressed, now at ACS but lockdown will massively slow the build now !!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Almost finished running the jumper leads for Battery, getting everything just so takes soooo long, like the box section around the tunnel, would have looked gash wrapped around it so what the hell go through it, will do same with NOS line thats being made now.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

And billet bottle holder in !!!


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

When you can light up all four tyres at over 80mph, that is fast enough for me.

This is an incredible build.

I will watch this topic with interest. Good luck


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So, theres only so much you can do in lockdown but finished running lines for Nitrous and Intercooler cooling


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tank back in and fuel lines fitted, decided to join them so its easier to change stuff later if needed the internal of the lines are actually bigger than a normal -10 and -8


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So lockdown advantage 101, it doesnt matter how long little things take! There was no nice way of going around the box section that surrounds the tunnel so decided to go through it.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Finished off the heat reflective in the engine bay


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

And changed every bolt in engine bay to Black countersunk stainless


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

All rads at front refitted and redid all the wiring I hated so its all hidden and changed all to black


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Oil cooler primed and duct fitted with 400cfm fan inside


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Loving this thread, one of my faves  I'm not clever enough mechanically to know what half the stuff is(!) but the heat reflective material looks brilliant


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Coming along really well John. You sticking with ported stock inlet manifold?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Coming along really well John. You sticking with ported stock inlet manifold?


No dude got a great deal on a manifold and seen the power comparison between it and AMS , however they want me to have a newer version that will flow even better and thats around 6 weeks so deals done and just waiting on it to rock up, turbo kit is being dropped off on dummy block with downpipes to be test fitted into a car at AC so manifold should rock up just in time, it might look like this or it might not, who can tell? Comes with full set up for 12 injectors.


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks fantastic. Enjoying this build thread a lot!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

The version 1 manifold pictured was more geared up to a stock TB the new one piece will be designed ready for these bad boys, I understand MAD will be making their own billet throttle body. I have seen a dyno comparison between this on stock TB's and an AMS with 72mm BL bodies, ive been asked not to reveal figures until they can be replicated because they were stunning to say the least. The manifold is going on because I believe the car will make a ton more power at a lower boost level which leaves a higher ceiling for those 'do i have enough in it moments' < pics of my bad boy TB's with billet motors and spindle less.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

PhilEvans64 said:


> Looks fantastic. Enjoying this build thread a lot!


Well the interesting bits like 6 X egt probes, turbo pressure sensors, turbo shaft speed sensors are still to come along with one off turbo kit , hopefully lockdown finishing will speed things up .


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Where you placing your Bovs John? Standard position or closer to the turbos?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Where you placing your Bovs John? Standard position or closer to the turbos?


Not sure Mart, I have BL piping, not sure we will stick with that depending how close it is or not.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> No dude got a great deal on a manifold and seen the power comparison between it and AMS , however they want me to have a newer version that will flow even better and thats around 6 weeks so deals done and just waiting on it to rock up, turbo kit is being dropped off on dummy block with downpipes to be test fitted into a car at AC so manifold should rock up just in time, it might look like this or it might not, who can tell? Comes with full set up for 12 injectors.


This manifold is screaming "Deliver me Powaaahhhhh"


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I would be interested to no what difference there is with throttle body upgrade. As I have always been advised to stay standard. I have the ams cast manifold that made around 30bhp and toque across the Rev range. 




dudersvr said:


> The version 1 manifold pictured was more geared up to a stock TB the new one piece will be designed ready for these bad boys, I understand MAD will be making their own billet throttle body. I have seen a dyno comparison between this on stock TB's and an AMS with 72mm BL bodies, ive been asked not to reveal figures until they can be replicated because they were stunning to say the least. The manifold is going on because I believe the car will make a ton more power at a lower boost level which leaves a higher ceiling for those 'do i have enough in it moments' < pics of my bad boy TB's with billet motors and spindle less.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well im not sure we will test with stock TB's tbh as the pipework will be for the big ones, stock TB's are known to be ok for up to 1500hp and manifold for 1800hp but the point is you may need to run a higher boost etc to get those numbers! If I can achieve the same numbers at lower boost then im putting less strain on the motor an d leaving loads of headroom. The manifold (with stock TB's) was tested back to back with the AMS on 72mm BL bodies and made significantly more hp, unfortunately the motor in the test car showed signs of a problem so further testing was not possible and the manufacturer did not want to publish figures until they are backed up, part of my deal with them is they get all figures from our testing which will be on a mainline hub dyno the same as used by the big 3 GTR tuners in the USA. Lets just say the figures Ive seen on hp increase over the AMS are almost too good to be true, had it only equalled the power of the AMS I would have prob still gone for it but is it surpassed it the decision was a no brainer.

Edit to say even though I was going to use a stock manifold the stock TB's would prob not have supported our target hp and the manifold would have become a restriction.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

When you go to pick up parts for someone else and up buying stuff for your own car Also main fuel lines done in BMRS Pro Gold by Proline Braided Lines, this stuff is another level -10 feed and -8 return, BUT due to the design these can be a size up on some of the other makes of line so they equivalent of -12 and -10 in other makes, not cheap though but quality never is


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Love those tips John, will they fit on a Litcho exhaust?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

leeroygibbano said:


> Love those tips John, will they fit on a Litcho exhaust?


Yup thats whats on my car, call Sam at 4SRC tell him I sent you, he only has a few sets left but they were so nice I had to have a set for mine !!!! Come with new clamps etc and all hand coloured so look very real not all identical.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

3 Coats of ceramic inside and out


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So be trying to get the fuel system as complete as possible if not finished before we put the motor back in, still need to make my 12v fuel cooler etc but one thing I need is a dry break connector so I can swap fuels easily, GTR's are strange in that you need to return some fuel to the tank as its draining to remove fuel from both saddles as opposed to just removing it from the drivers side where the pumps are. Now ive fitted cheap dry breaks from the likes of torques etc but they are tight to split when tucked away and afetr a few breaks ive had them fall apart so went looking for the highest quality I can find, que the stratoflex dry breaks as used on current F1 cars, the couplers im getting are used and checked and have been removed from an F1 car !!!!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Better pics of the MAD Sweden manifold


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

That manifold is a thing of beauty! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Quality work, MAD compared to AMS Alpha


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Got a little further with her now and hopefully the machining on the block can be done as torque plates have been made.
Fuel lines run to front filter and reg so just a few more and thats the fuel system boxed off -10 feed and -8 return BMRS Pro Gold supplied by ProlineBraidedHoses, Filter by by Radium. Flex fuel fitted in case we want to run Ethanol but prob more for euro trips than performance wise, dry break also fitted for fuel draining.
Made a guard to protect the fuel hose under the car and thought hell why not, so I louvred it thinking maybe some airflow will help fuel temps slightly , every little helps.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Finally got the rear end sorted and back on, tinted the fog light and fitted 4SRC Ti tips


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Render for sponsor decals and a little bling on intercoolers


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So as there is nothing subtle about the car and knowing it will have a pro mod style wing that stretches 16-18" from rear of bootlid and a parachute I thought a little diffuser would get lost! Quick test fit before it goes to anodiser, will have my trademark 6 blades this is just to judge the size. USA spec bonnet hinges fitted to replace the flimsy UK spec pop up ones. And rear undertray rubbed down polished and ceramic coated.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Good news also, the custom turbo kit was delivered to ACS for test fit and to everyones disbelief fitted in a car! Its awesome to say the least but ive been asked not to publish pics until its finally finished and coated but safe to say theres nothing else like it available, it will become the ACS turbokit able to run pretty much any turbo needed to run up to 2000hp, no chassis cutting needed.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Wow, this is some machine your building mate,dare i say are you looking at 7s


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

You’re have to name your car the DELOREAN John as it may just reach 88mph and you can time travel 😆😆.
Top work mate, as expected 👍


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

cotter said:


> Wow, this is some machine your building mate,dare i say are you looking at 7s


 Well were hoping for a lot of things LOL! Covid has scuppered this year unfortunately but if I can afford to carry on with the spec we want to finally run the top speed will be phenomenal, although its not something I would intend to do regularly its way up in 200's so theres a possible record there, if it takes it Ill do it once and once only, too many have died going over 250 in these cars! I think there will be some roll racing and 1/2 mile stuff as the faster cars aren't safe at most venues due to run off.
IMO the car will be capable of 7's ', its the driver im worried about !!!


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Good on you mate, all your effort deserves a good result, onwards and upwards.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Fastest gtr in the country ?
Theres a few in Texas on youtube running 2000hp. Must be neck snapping and I thought my 4.5 felt quick 🤣


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Fastest gtr in the country ?
> Theres a few in Texas on youtube running 2000hp. Must be neck snapping and I thought my 4.5 felt quick 🤣


Fastest GTR in the UK should be Jamies @ evotune its a dedicated drag car on 15" slicks and very light, its a work of art, fastest full weight road going GTR (and I mean used properly ie 2000 miles a year plus) we will have to see.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

dudersvr said:


> Fastest GTR in the UK should be Jamies @ evotune its a dedicated drag car on 15" slicks and very light, its a work of art, fastest full weight road going GTR (and I mean used properly ie 2000 miles a year plus) we will have to see.


So with yours its a road car too ? Should be epic !! I need to put in a few more hours lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> So with yours its a road car too ? Should be epic !! I need to put in a few more hours lol


Well I was booked on the eurotour of Italy with it !! Still intend to do trackdays in it. Its got about 50kg sound deadening !! Prob gonna run race cats in the road/track Y pipe so MOT legal


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Got the diffuser and fuel guards back from anodiser
Yes I am going to remove the bolts for the jacking point (which will snap) and replace with Ti ones, the whole underbody bolt kit I have is Titanium, thanks to Sam at 4SRC


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Engine bay fuel lines finished with dry break to drain fuel quickly, thanks to Josh and Si at ProlineBraidedLines


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When’s it’s first outing?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> When’s it’s first outing?


Well covid is holding things up but at worst we will be on the dyno sometime summer, shes going off for ppf as I have a busy week ahead so good to not have it here


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

When are you expecting the engine to be built by John?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Hopefully by august


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What spec motor are you using!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> What spec motor are you using!


Stock block 4.1
Callies custom billet crank with Big Block Chevy (BBC) big end journals
Carillo custom rods with BBC wrist pins
Custom Mahle pistons with BBC wrist pins
CNC ported and flowed heads with 1mm over valves
GS billet cams 280 duration 11.3mm lift
1050 asnu with ID 2000 in 3rd rail
MAD Sweden Plenum with billet 72mm throttle bodies
Custom Turbo Manifolds with large turbos (spec ill keep to myself)

Bottom end is ETS 2200hp package after that they go Billet Block


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What comp you going to run?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> What comp you going to run?


The pistons we purchased allow for the CC'ing of the combustion chamber so stock comp ratio


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Shes off for a little holiday


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s the difference in rod ratio going to be?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Exact compression ratio and rod ratio you would need to ask ACS but if your wondering what it can rev to ETS are happy for us to rev it to 9000rpm


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes john, I was wondering what it would rev to. I know the bigger strokers loose some rpm’s top end but make boost earlier.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

They rev this setup to 9800 with dry sump
We will have 8200 limit on street and 8500 on strip


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you going dry sump or leaving oil pump in?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Its a road car, dry sump is not practical or needed


----------



## UKPAISLEY (Jan 17, 2003)

Impressive build , I love reading this thread, great respect !!


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

This is on a different level, insane, love it! John think I'm about 20 mins down the road from you, please let us know when it's finished, would love to take a look at this monster in the flesh! MGS


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

UKPAISLEY said:


> Impressive build , I love reading this thread, great respect !!


Thanks guys but ill tell you sure as eggs is eggs when this car does what we know it should do there will be the normal butt hurt comments, normally from other platforms saying ah its not a real road car, its just a race car with an MOT etc, I intend to use it as a normal car as in going to meets etc, I wont be driving the 3 miles to work in it! Why? because the engines have to be warmed right up and run not just stopped and started etc, but we intend to a euro trip etc in it. So when they say its not a real road car direct them here and ask what race car has sound deadening in the doors, thst drivers door I did tuesday as it was last to need doing and I sold the door mirror so had to remove it before sending car for ppf.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

MG52018 said:


> This is on a different level, insane, love it! John think I'm about 20 mins down the road from you, please let us know when it's finished, would love to take a look at this monster in the flesh! MGS


No problem, it may be a while before its back here as it will undergo a lot of development at ACS on their dyno. But Ive got a sign to put above the shop  No point in just looking round it Ill take you down the road in it !!!


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Very cool road race machine. As long as it's got an MOT it's still a road car but with massive track and drag capabilities. Not a fan of straight line only or arriving on a trailer. This is the best type of car!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

PhilEvans64 said:


> Very cool road race machine. As long as it's got an MOT it's still a road car but with massive track and drag capabilities. Not a fan of straight line only or arriving on a trailer. This is the best type of car!


Theres a difference between choosing to arrive with it on a trailer and having to take it on one, when I run at pod for fun on pump ill just drive up and run it on the drag radials when its on slicks with drag geo etc its just not practical to drive it there, car will be doing plenty of track days to be sure still. Still got full ac, stereo etc, might even fit a tow ball just to drag a trailer tent to pod!


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

dudersvr said:


> No problem, it may be a while before its back here as it will undergo a lot of development at ACS on their dyno. But Ive got a sign to put above the shop  No point in just looking round it Ill take you down the road in it !!!


People will always say negative things but whatever someone's opinion is there's no denying the sheer level of effort to achieve something of this level, hats of to you sir. Kind of scared to get in it, firstly from the fact that it might rip my face off and secondly it might prompt the itch to do more work on mine!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well anything over 1200whp does make you sit up and take notice


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Agree 100% re the drag set-up; you don't want the chute to open on the motorway before you post a record time at the pod - LOL


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

LOL been there done that  when the chutes on and its on the road always have a tiny padlock but my chute will be gas ejected so unless it arms it wont go anywhere. When your trying for max power runs the chance of breaking something is pretty real.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

dudersvr said:


> Well anything over 1200whp does make you sit up and take notice


Now that comment just shows how you get used to power 
People have always said to me im never happy with a power level,but having taken mine for a blast yesterday with just a mere 740hp im thinking just what the hell must a 1000hp feel like !! Then 1200whp is a complete new level again. Must take your breathe away ….Great respect for such an intense build though


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Now that comment just shows how you get used to power
> People have always said to me im never happy with a power level,but having taken mine for a blast yesterday with just a mere 740hp im thinking just what the hell must a 1000hp feel like !! Then 1200whp is a complete new level again. Must take your breathe away ….Great respect for such an intense build though


Stuff happens real quick, its like jumping on a fast bike after winter lay off you have to re configure your brain to how fast things happen.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Will be interesting to see what we can make on pump but thats just for bragging rights, its almost impossible to put much more than 1200 down in road trim but on a dyno we dont mind pushing to get figures and test the Intercooler efficiency and intake as my deal with MAD Sweden includes getting data for them. When you get in a real high power GTR the thing that shocks is the way it will still have you pinned in the seat at 180+ mph like a 800hp car in 2 or 3.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Do Ac speedtech have engine,chassis dyno or both, I’ve not been in there current building?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> Do Ac speedtech have engine,chassis dyno or both, I’ve not been in there current building?


I would imagine if they were to buy a dyno it would be the same as the big 3 in the usa , as in a mainline that holds 3500hp and 5000ft lbs torque, no more bullshit runs with low load !!!! And of course if they had one it would be in a purpose built cell in a large unit !!! Thats IF they were to have a dyno


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

So I’ll take it‘s a no they don’t have either.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> So I’ll take it‘s a no they don’t have either.


Correct they dont have an engine dyno or a chassis dyno (useless for tuning anything properly over 1200hp)  

,No problem, it may be a while before its back here as it will undergo a lot of development at ACS on their dyno. '


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

With all this power what spec is the box going to be?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> With all this power what spec is the box going to be?


Its in the thread! Why dont you read it from page one any questions you still have then you can ask me or ACS.

Every thing youve asked in the last few posts is in the first 2 posts of this thread, apart from
My starsign LEO
Hair colour Browny Grey
Fav film Gladiator
Fav meal One I dont pay for
Build Muscular
Eye colour Blue


----------



## Luke (Nov 3, 2019)

What’s your starsi....... ah never mind, you’ve already put it 
Looks like you’re going to rocket out of this lockdown, literally. This is going to be an insane motor. And the fact it’ll have an MOT is nuts


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Luke said:


> What’s your starsi....... ah never mind, you’ve already put it
> Looks like you’re going to rocket out of this lockdown, literally. This is going to be an insane motor. And the fact it’ll have an MOT is nuts


My Mrs drives it !!! A car like this can be as mild mannered as you like.


----------



## Luke (Nov 3, 2019)

dudersvr said:


> My Mrs drives it !!! A car like this can be as mild mannered as you like.


Ye, stick it in comfort and auto, and only use 1,000,000th of throttle and you’re fine😂


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Youve not met my Mrs !!! When we did eurotour she got nicked in Holland at like 100kmh over the limit


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I just thought with you been Gtr specialist you specced and built your own things, but you’ve cleared it up you don’t do either.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

LOL yeah i just opened my wallet and said do as you please,I though you would be polite enough to read a whole thread with all the answers to your questions rather than just jump in at the end, oh wait you have been in it from the start so you already knew the answer, 2nd post Dodson extreme with a load of other bits I specced  And actually the specs for motor have been bouncing between ETS, Andy and myself since before Christmas.
You see being of suspicious mind as part of my main work its almost like your trying to pick a fault with some part of the spec, all your questions are already answered in the thread and 4 posts after me saying my car will be at ACS being developed on their dyno you ask if they have a dyno??
Feel like acs and I have some sort of weird stalker but thats not so is it Rich?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m trying to show interest in 1/4 mile stuff to see how it differs to road built or more focussed track specced cars.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> I’m trying to show interest in 1/4 mile stuff to see how it differs to road built or more focussed track specced cars.


Im a bit busy right now but ill happily got thru that tonight.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> I’m trying to show interest in 1/4 mile stuff to see how it differs to road built or more focussed track specced cars.


Obviously by keeping the car as a proper road car ie ac, sound deadening , glass etc your massively hamstringing yourself in either a track or drag setup, you would never run a full weight car in a proper competition, thats why when you see fast times they normally say full weight car etc, where we are lucky with the GTR is that it can have a good go at being a jack of all trades so to convert mine to its full on drag setup to try and run really fast times is as simple as a wheel change and slight geo change then a dedicated drag map input via Hughs DSC unit and hey presto she squats and hooks, see pic. Now where were playing with that when car is done is to see if we can transition the squat from full ass drag to putting more pressure on the fronts so they dont spin, then as the car gathers speed Hugh tightens the suspension back into a more fast road type to keep the car stable.
Keeping it full weight makes a decent 60ft harder to get and also puts far more strain on components, if it were 300kg lighter id launch it much harder.
To put it in a trackday set up again is put geo back where it is for fast road, bolt on the trackday wheels and DSC map for track, so its not just a case of just swapping wheels/tyres to go from street to track to strip, but I could drive to Pod on my street drag radials on pump and run I would say low 9's and drive home and next day on track wheels go round Brands in a reasonable time.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Well John that had been explained so even I can understand it, thanks for taking the time to clear that up ( HOPEFULLY!!) 
Really looking forward to seeing this run once all works finished, you’ve put a lot of thought and time into it ( a lot more than most people realise) I’m sure it’s going to pay off and shows the potential in these cars when it’s done properly 👍👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Money’s also a big aspect In Projects like this, So your having to work hard to fund the build you have on the go at the same time.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> Money’s also a big aspect In Projects like this, So your having to work hard to fund the build you have on the go at the same time.


Doesnt help when you suddenly have to find £6K to repair your Bentley  Thats going to delay a couple of bits on the build, see pic of Bentley


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He’s worth it though👍


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Just waiting in line for machine shop now, manifold will be here soon but got some teaser pics from PPF guys Race by Design of the cars with its livery partially done


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks great 

(Hope Bentley's doing OK too)


----------



## Luke (Nov 3, 2019)

So shiny!


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Wonderful!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

SKNAM said:


> Looks great
> 
> (Hope Bentley's doing OK too)


He chillin with his little Bulldog mate !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Parts incoming !!!! Overnight parts from Sweden  
V2 12inj Intake
Billet Cam covers
Billet uprated breather system

If anyone has a moment of madness I can get you a once in a lifetime deal on any combination of that lot, you deal direct with MAD,


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Those look ace 
Having them anodised a funky colour or leaving them as is?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ill just leave them I think


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I sent them a message regarding deals but not heard anything back, who’s best to speak to.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> I sent them a message regarding deals but not heard anything back, who’s best to speak to.


Jonas but they are really busy try whatsapp him +46 70 431 51 20
Hes selling his V1 for 2500 euros


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

If you want a really good once in a lifetime price on a V2 then call AC Speedtech they can sort you out an unbelievable deal!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

dudersvr said:


> Parts incoming !!!! Overnight parts from Sweden
> V2 12inj Intake
> Billet Cam covers
> Billet uprated breather system
> ...


Fabulous quality John,

Can't wait to see the results.

Got to be top choice for a big build engine


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I tried jonas but he referred me back to John, just wanted a price on a v2 as I have the bigger throttle bodies.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> I tried jonas but he referred me back to John, just wanted a price on a v2 as I have the bigger throttle bodies.


Like I said above, ACS are ordering these for some customer buiilds, its a one off unbelievably low price that I negotiated with Jonas for the customers. Im hopeless at organizing stuff like this so AC are sorting it. Im tied into MAD with a sponsor deal but im not a trader on here so cant sell any here, there were 5 available as well as the V1 and with the manifolds is a discount on their other products as a package. The V1 with stock bodies will make 1500-1700hp btw.
I think only 2 of V2 are left (yeah the deal is that good)


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Popped over to get some pics of the car at Race by Design who have ppf'd it and liveried it for me.
As soon as its back Ill ceramic coast the new ppf panels


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Billet Manifold , breather and cam covers are enroute


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh yes! Looks aggressive but not in yer face. And the shine, wow, just wow! 💪


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

She will look wicked with the pro mod wing and parachute hanging out the back, going to make the boot a quick change affair as the pro mod wing may be a little too much for the road but the chute can stay on !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

SKNAM said:


> Oh yes! Looks aggressive but not in yer face. And the shine, wow, just wow! 💪


Still needs the roof, wings and bonnet ceramic coating yet !!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks good, any news on the motor.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Waiting on measurements from machine shop before we proceed so we have data with different fastenings and how mileage effects clearances.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Your only travelling 1/4 mile😊


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> Your only travelling 1/4 mile😊


 Not really, its insured for up to 7000 miles a year, was going to Italy in it but will do eurotour next year for sure as well as some Spa and Ring trips and the charity trackdays I do, its not a drag car LOL If it was it would be stripped out and on 15" slicks with the bigger turbos! My Mrs will use it as well, she wants to run it at Pod but turned down a little, road and track midpipe will be catted as well so a true street car will pass emissions testing and be around 94db at 5000rpm static, the cars its going to run against are all street driven properly, Rocky, Buzz, Ian C all true street cars. Mine still has back seats, stereo, all glass windows, ac and tow bar fitted


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Were anticipating 20K miles before we need to replace the block.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

How's she coming along mate ? How long til together and seeing some mapping and power figures ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Getting there, motor will be built soon, turbo kit is almost finished etc but might hold off installing till ive got the money for DSS shafts and the albins final drives. 
Overnight parts from MAD Sweden on the way


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s tucked away there?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Intake, breather system and billet cam covers and third fuel rail setup from MAD Sweden just got to decide what finish to go for on it !!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Did‘nt you fancy the sump and gearbox pan? They looked pretty good.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have my own I make but theres are very very nice, just dont need them as i have my own!
Sump is from Linney tuning with added baffle.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Getting there, motor will be built soon, turbo kit is almost finished etc but might hold off installing till ive got the money for DSS shafts and the albins final drives.
> Overnight parts from MAD Sweden on the way


It's gonna be a monster 💪💪


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> It's gonna be a monster 💪💪


You wait till you see the turbo kit !!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> You wait till you see the turbo kit !!!


Stock location or relocated ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stock location, sort of


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

dudersvr said:


> Stock location, sort of


🤔🤔🤔🤔 Interesting, looking forward to some piccies 😁😁👌


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Well finally MAD are posting the manifold out, they wanted to make a much nicer pulse tube/balance pipe for the rear rather than use an fittings, and my Ti rad cap filler necks turend up so can finish the expansion tanks


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Hes back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Starting to look like a car again now


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Manifold and breather kit is here, cam covers on next shipment!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Overnight porn from those MAD guys in Sweden!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Got to re apply the tron lines to the front and ceramic the whole car again


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So this is similar power to what we are aiming for


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Will it be out this year?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Skint said:


> Will it be out this year?


That a little ££££ dependant, Im not sure Ill put it together without the albins final drives and DSS shafts as everythiung has to come out to fit them, the money I had set aside for those I need to mend my dog! BUT Im hopeful it will be on the dyno before too long. I might give the top speed attempt a go while its still cold so Dec, Jan, Feb maybe.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So, finally got all the MAD Sweden parts and had the intake and cam covers ceramic coated by Jay at Xclusiv. Also now got all data we needed from the machine shop to proceed with the final prep of my block, so we should have a built motor pretty soon, im changig clutch spec to Extreme 22 plate and prob gonna change some drivetrain parts spec wise as well but meantime heres some Automotive art/porn !!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

And assembled


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Any new updates on the build ?


----------

